# Meet Gryphon! (Shiloh Shepherd)



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Feel free to move this if in wrong section! I do not intend to start yet another debate about Shilohs. Just want to share this pup with those who are interested, or just like cute puppies!

After much waiting and anticipating, here is my adorable little dude Gryphon! He is now nine weeks, we brought him home last weekend. He is fitting in perfectly! Our other three dogs (2 GSDs, and a shep X) accepted him with no issue. He is very smart, very focused on us. He seems very eager to please us and very attuned. couldn't be happier with him so far.
I had deposit on this litter before they were born, but had to wait until the day I picked him up to find out which of the sable boys I was to take. There were others who got to select before us for show/breed homes. 
It worked out perfectly for us though, because I knew I wanted him since first time I visited them at two weeks. I attended the litter evaluation and was nervous he would be selected for a show home, but when breeder called me later she said I had choice of him or my other favorite boy. My daughter wanted him too, as you can see from the pic! She held him everytime we visited. 
I am very eager to watch him grow and change. It will be interesting to see differences between him and GSDs. He is doing great with housetraining and on leash so far.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Love his name  I would love to see pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Here we go, got confused adding the pics....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He is just adorable. I want to cuddle him!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

He's a cutie! Congrads.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wondering how it's going with your new pup! How you might compare with the stages of puppyhood with a gsd so far! Land shark, getting toward the "teenage" stages, just curious!! He is really cute,


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such cuteness!! Congrats!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

what a bundle of absolute cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pup! He looks so snuggly


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Keep the pics coming as he grows!

Susan


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Oh.. my.. word... Soooooo sweet! <3 

I would love to have snuggles with that little puff pup! :wub:

Yes, please keep us picture updated with him growing up!


----------

